# Holster type



## BRSmith (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm going to be taking my Ruger Blackhawk (4 5/8 barrel) hunting this fall and was wondering what type of shoulder holster I should use. Nylon Uncle Mike type, or leather or some other type. any and all suggestion appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, for an ourdoorsy holster, I prefer Nylon or other synthetics. The primary reason is that Nylon is easy to clean, and won't crack or lose shape when it gets wet/dry/wet/dry, etc. Dirt or grit in your holster will cause finish wear on your gun as you move around, and may even scratch it rather severely during a draw. Nylon and the other synthetics can be cleaned often enough that it is less of a problem than with the (admittedly nicer looking) leather rigs.

Less money, too, if that's important to you.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Dirt or grit in your holster will cause finish wear on your gun as you move around, and may even scratch it rather severely during a draw. Nylon and the other synthetics can be cleaned often enough that it is less of a problem than with the (admittedly nicer looking) leather rigs.
> 
> Less money, too, if that's important to you.


Considering you are not supposed to put a nylon holster in the washing machine, the cleaning of the interior is going to be equal or even easier on a leather holster. A lot of nylon holsters have closed ends. The dirt will get trapped in the bottom of the holster. Either style requires the same maintenance brush or wipe out the interior after the hunt as part of a regular maintenance. A silicon impregnated cloth works well for a leather holster.

An Unkle Mikes is probably a good choice for an inexpensive wear holster. If you don't mind spending a few more dollars, check out the Galco Kodiak.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Considering you are not supposed to put a nylon holster in the washing machine, the cleaning of the interior is going to be equal or even easier on a leather holster. A lot of nylon holsters have closed ends. The dirt will get trapped in the bottom of the holster. Either style requires the same maintenance brush or wipe out the interior after the hunt as part of a regular maintenance. A silicon impregnated cloth works well for a leather holster.
> 
> An Unkle Mikes is probably a good choice for an inexpensive wear holster. If you don't mind spending a few more dollars, check out the Galco Kodiak.


LOL; I never considered dropping a holster into a washing machine! That said, I have swirled one in a river to get the mud out of it after I took a slow-motion fall into a soft mudbank. I prefer the open-bottom design myself, but I have a friend who plugged a handgun barrel when he sat down in/on soft dirt who will NOT use an open-bottomed holster anymore, and I can see why he feels so strongly about it.

My experience has been that plastic or Nylon holsters can be washed/rinsed and even vigorously scrubbed-out in the field with less chance of damage than a fine leather rig. And once wet, a leather holster usually needs some TLC to dry it without stretching or cracking; no similar problems seem to exist for synthetic holsters.

And what's with the creaking/squeaking of leather holsters when you move?!? It'll drive a man nuts if he's trying to stalk quietly! Another plus for synthetics, in my book.

I do have a few nice leather rigs, including at least one Galco, so I'm not a total heathen. :mrgreen: Good stuff! :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

one way to clean out a holster,if you have access to it is pressurized air.


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*Anyone know if . . .*

Hey, Gunners,

I have a 71/2" SBH which I carry in a Uncle Mikes Camo Nylon shoulder rig.

However, it is made to holster a scoped handgun and my Ruger is not, and consequently if I am not careful the revolver can fall out of the holster, even with the flap snapped.

And for the life of me I cannot find one that is:

Shoulder rig; nylon; camo; not for scoped; and has a snap cover flap to keep out rain, snow, etc.

Any help here?

Rmocarsky


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, Rmocarsky. I've not seen one available to your specs. It could exist...

As for Uncle Mike's, I have a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Mag with the 5.5" barrel that I wear for protection in bear country (Alaska). I've never bothered spending money on a nicer, custom fit leather holster but I'm eventually going to. With the Uncle Mike's the gun slaps and swats my leg as I walk and makes my carry belt sag much more than I am comfortable with. I'm getting a new carry belt this month and that will help some but, as you probably know already, nylon holsters are also SLOW! They are really no match for a quality leather holster. Most gun leather I've experienced doesn't squeak past a brief break-in period. Spending $ on a good leather rig can only improve your carry experience with a HEAVY gun like the SB.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a UTG shoulder rig that fits a weapon that's not scoped. The strap that holds it in is fully adjustable on both sides so you can keep it tight as you want. I've used it for everything from my 1911's to my Super Redhawk.

I can't remember who I got it from but I've seen them on eBay several times.

Here's one (Link)

Vertical one here

ust do a search for nylon shoulder holster.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Bianchi ranger HUSH, comfy and QUIET.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/picture-1-bianchi-4100-ranger-hush-system-black-right-hand-14270.html

This is a very common holster and may be available through our sponsors. I'm in no way endorsing the lited site, rather, using the link as an example portrait and subsequent fittement guide within and PLEASE DON'T TAZE ME TODD-DUDE!. :smt082:  :smt091


----------

